# ASF will be changing hosts this week



## Joe Blow (17 July 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just letting you know that I will be changing hosts this week so there may be some disruption to service and there may be periods of time when you have difficulty accessing the site.

I will keep you informed and let you know what's happening.

Hopefully everything wil go smoothly.


----------



## ob1kenobi (17 July 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just letting you know that I will be changing hosts this week so there may be some disruption to service and there may be periods of time when you have difficulty accessing the site.
> 
> ...




Thanks for letting us know Joe! Appreciate your efforts!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 July 2005)

ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting us know Joe! Appreciate your efforts!




I agree, good work with this site Joe. 

I am a member of other sites and find this one to be the most personable.

Thank you

Snake Pliskin  :iagree:


----------



## Battman64 (18 July 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I agree, good work with this site Joe.
> 
> I am a member of other sites and find this one to be the most personable.
> 
> ...




"I would like to second that Tina"
Battman64


----------



## Joe Blow (21 July 2005)

The move should begin this evening. I will keep you all infomed as best I can but  many of you may have difficulty accessing the site over the next few days.

I am attempting to minimise the disruption but unfortunately there's only so much I can do.

Please bear with me!


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 July 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> ...bear with me!



The beauty of the English language is that most things can be intentionally misinterpreted.

So... No worries Joe. Good idea. I'm glad to hear that the bear is with you. That way I know that it's not roaming around the stock market messing about with my investments...   

OK, poor attempt at humour. Think I got the wrong type of bear...   :   Seriously, good work with the site Joe and I hope the change of host all goes well.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 July 2005)

The move to a new host has been delayed and should happen sometime Saturday evening.


----------



## tech/a (22 July 2005)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> The beauty of the English language is that most things can be intentionally misinterpreted.





*So---You've met my wife*


----------



## Joe Blow (24 July 2005)

Well didn't this host move turn into an unmittigated disaster?    

A day and a half of downtime wasn't exactly what I had in mind and I apologise to everyone! I'm just glad this happened on a weekend when things are a little slower around here.

Anyway, we're now set up on the new host so hopefully things will be much better from this point on.

I have my both fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 July 2005)

After a couple of sleepless nights, more hair pulling and endless dramas I think we have everything back the way it was.

Have we lost any members, posts or attachments?

I'm slightly delirious at the moment from lack of sleep so if everyone could just wander around the forums a bit and if you see anything unusual or come across any errors please report them to me in this thread. Thanks!

Now I'm going to go and sleep for a day or two.

 :goodnight


----------



## Joe Blow (25 July 2005)

After a brief look around it seems we may have lost a few members and some attachments.

If you notice an attachment of yours is missing then track it down, email it to me an I will re-insert it into the post.

Just let me know any problems you encounter.


----------



## ctp6360 (25 July 2005)

Well done Joe Blow on getting it back online! I had a server crash myself friday afternoon and it took me 3 hours to get it back online, what you went through sounds much worse!!!

Congrats on getting it back..everything seems fine to me!


----------



## wayneL (25 July 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Well didn't this host move turn into an unmittigated disaster?
> 
> A day and a half of downtime wasn't exactly what I had in mind and I apologise to everyone! I'm just glad this happened on a weekend when things are a little slower around here.
> 
> ...




Joe

I can't remember where I heard about "the law of unintended consequences", and it's not entirely applicable to your dramas here, but made me think of it anyway LOL.

But a couple of days downtime is an insignificant interruption for what has turned into an excellent forum.

Cheers


----------



## GreatPig (25 July 2005)

Well done, Joe.

No worries about the down time. The best laid plans of mice and men and all that... 

GP


----------



## ice (25 July 2005)

Thanks for keeping us informed of the situation during the change-over Joe.

Very civilised.


ice


----------



## Joe Blow (26 July 2005)

Sorry about that guys, the host had to spend half an hour tweaking the server.   

Just some teething problems. Nothing to worry about. 

P.S. Thanks for all your words of support!


----------



## RichKid (26 July 2005)

Looking great now, glad it was on a weekend as you mentioned. Let's hope these guys are better than the last lot. Hope those missing members come back. Thanks for the effort Joe and for the messages you had up while it was down.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 July 2005)

Sorry everyone, just a few more teething problems to deal with.

It always takes a few days to fully settle into a new host. Little things need to be tweaked and adjusted until we get everything optimised.

Should be smooth sailing from here on in.


----------



## ghotib (27 July 2005)

Is your jaw getting tired Joe   Hope everything settles down soon and you can concentrate fully on your share portfolio.

Ghoti


----------



## Joe Blow (1 November 2016)

ASF will be moving from one host to another this Friday evening so there will be some downtime as files and databases are copied from one server to another.

I will endeavour to make the transition as smooth as possible but there will be some downtime. Hopefully everything will be back to normal by Saturday morning.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 November 2016)

Just a reminder that ASF will be going offline tonight, probably around 9:30pm Sydney time as I transfer all files and databases to our new host. I will then throw the switch and hopefully shortly thereafter we will be live again on our new server. Of course, the reality is that it will be probably be a complete disaster complete with screaming and hair pulling, but I remain optimistic.

I imagine there will be quite a few issues to tidy up after the server migration is complete so please notify me in this thread about any problems you are experiencing.


----------



## CanOz (4 November 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> Just a reminder that ASF will be going offline tonight, probably around 9:30pm Sydney time as I transfer all files and databases to our new host. I will then throw the switch and hopefully shortly thereafter we will be live again on our new server. Of course, the reality is that it will be probably be a complete disaster complete with screaming and hair pulling, but I remain optimistic.
> 
> I imagine there will be quite a few issues to tidy up after the server migration is complete so please notify me in this thread about any problems you are experiencing.




Might want to stay off the red, yet keep it handy....just in case


----------



## Joe Blow (4 November 2016)

CanOz said:


> Might want to stay off the red, yet keep it handy....just in case




Red Bulls first. Red wine when everything goes wrong.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 November 2016)

I think we're finally back. If anyone notices any teething issues with the new server please let me know in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## bigdog (5 November 2016)

Joe, I am unable to ADD and UPLOAD pictures using png files

Error message is "4d.png  This is not a valid image file"

Was OK ysterday

My posting today does not include charts because unable to add .png
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5608


----------



## Joe Blow (5 November 2016)

bigdog said:


> Joe, I am unable to ADD and UPLOAD pictures using png files
> 
> Error message is "4d.png  This is not a valid image file"
> 
> ...




Looking into this now.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 November 2016)

bigdog said:


> Joe, I am unable to ADD and UPLOAD pictures using png files
> 
> Error message is "4d.png  This is not a valid image file"
> 
> ...




This should now be fixed. Please try again and let me know if it is working for you.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 November 2016)

I'm aware that there are issues with the forum search function and that search results are not currently being returned. I am working on this and hopefully everything should be back to normal by tomorrow.

My apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## bigdog (7 November 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> This should now be fixed. Please try again and let me know if it is working for you.





Yes Joe I can now upload png file

Thank you
John


----------



## pixel (7 November 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> I'm aware that there are issues with the forum search function and that search results are not currently being returned. I am working on this and hopefully everything should be back to normal by tomorrow.
> 
> My apologies for any inconvenience caused.







Other than Searching (I tried CZZ and AKP with negative results) everything else seems to work.
*
Re Searching: It seems that only 3 letters return a negative result. When I searched for "capilano", the correct CZZ thread came up.*

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 November 2016)

Yes, still having trouble with searches for three letter words unfortunately. In the meantime please search for company names rather than ASX codes.

I will update once this issue has been rectified.


----------



## Miner (7 November 2016)

pixel said:


> View attachment 68723
> 
> 
> Other than Searching (I tried CZZ and AKP with negative results) everything else seems to work.
> ...



Joe
Good work done though I missed ASF during weekend. Nonetheless, single handedly you did well.
On minor side CZZ search is still an issue as Pixel brought your attention.
Folks
I am not an IT wizard but surely some of you are. Why not extend help to Joe. I always recognise his and the posters' quality work here when I get frustrated to read the craps of some of the paid newsletter sites.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 November 2016)

New features coming Joe?


----------



## Joe Blow (7 November 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> New features coming Joe?




The move on the weekend was just changing from one web host to another.

The migration to the new software platform will be happening in the first half of next month. This will involve the introduction of many new features and will be the biggest change in ASF's history, so stay tuned for more updates on this as the date of the migration draws nearer. Still hard at work on this at the moment.


----------



## Joe Blow (8 November 2016)

Just another quick update on the search function. I have had to empty the entire search index and rebuild it from scratch so that three letter words are included in searches. This was due to a missed server setting when moving ASF across to the new server.

At the moment the search index is a little less than a quarter rebuilt and the process will finish sometime late tonight. If you search for "BHP" for example you will see threads from the deep, dark past starting to show up in the search results, but there is still a long way to go. Today might be painful for site searches, so I recommend those searching ASF today do so from Google instead. Simply go to Google and type in the following, *site:aussiestockforums.com "Your search string here"*. This will search ASF from Google and you should hopefully find what you are looking for.

My apologies for the inconvenience. This will be all over later tonight.


----------



## Miner (9 November 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> Just another quick update on the search function. I have had to empty the entire search index and rebuild it from scratch so that three letter words are included in searches. This was due to a missed server setting when moving ASF across to the new server.
> 
> At the moment the search index is a little less than a quarter rebuilt and the process will finish sometime late tonight. If you search for "BHP" for example you will see threads from the deep, dark past starting to show up in the search results, but there is still a long way to go. Today might be painful for site searches, so I recommend those searching ASF today do so from Google instead. Simply go to Google and type in the following, *site:aussiestockforums.com "Your search string here"*. This will search ASF from Google and you should hopefully find what you are looking for.
> 
> My apologies for the inconvenience. This will be all over later tonight.




Joe 
I am sure all posters of ASF will join me to thank you for sleep less nights for us.
All the best mate and nothing to apologise and your communication to update us of great help.
Have a good sleep and 'she will be right mate in the morning'


----------

